# Google claims Mozart is overrated



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

https://www.google.com/#q=most+overrated+composer

Yeah, it's presenting some stupid response on another site as its answer, but it's still presenting it as fact.

This is why I always thought Google should just stick to searching the web, no bells or whistles.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's quoting a _blog. _Hell, it's even a British blog. How relevant can it be?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ukko said:


> It's quoting a _blog. _Hell, it's even a British blog. How relevant can it be?


Blog or TC thread, all the "is Bach / Mozart / Beethoven / Brahms, etc. over-rated findings are a result of tedious and egregious music education, or a passing mention of these western cultural icons, repeated ad nauseum, with little else added other than some saw that "these are the musical cultural heroes of Western Civilization" and the result is that they are not at all over-rated, but over-mentioned, too often cited as a holy grail with no other context, Ergo _They ARE OVERMENTIONED and OVER-EMPHASIZED to death._

Effin' _Epic Yawn_.

[[ADD P.s. did I mention it is the endless over-mention of the handful of great composers outside of any other context which is the direct cause of such a result as on Google? <g> ]]


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

What bells and whistles? You searched for "most overrated composers," you received results. Google isn't claiming anything as fact.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Blog or TC thread, all the "is Bach / Mozart / Beethoven / Brahms, etc. over-rated findings are a result of tedious and egregious music education, or a passing mention of these western cultural icons, repeated ad nauseum, with little else added other than some saw that "these are the musical cultural heroes of Western Civilization" and the result is that they are not at all over-rated, but over-mentioned, too often cited as a holy grail with no other context, Ergo _They ARE OVERMENTIONED and OVER-EMPHASIZED to death._


Glenn Gould would love it! "Beethoven's reputation is based entirely on gossip."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

----------- dag nabbit, another dupe today ---------------


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> What bells and whistles? You searched for "most overrated composers," you received results. Google isn't claiming anything as fact.


But it is...

You search for "most overrated composers" and above all the search results you get this


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

There used to be a theory that if you assembled an infinite number of monkeys and gave them an infinite amount of time, then they would write the works of Shakespeare. With the invention of the internet we now know this is not true.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Who cares what they say? We all know the truth.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

quack said:


> There used to be a theory that if you assembled an infinite number of monkeys and gave them an infinite amount of time, then they would write the works of Shakespeare. With the invention of the internet we now know this is not true.


:lol:

...



...

Wait a minute...

I _resent_ that!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Glenn Gould would love it! "Beethoven's reputation is based entirely on gossip."


Well, Gould was right. ANY reputation is based on gossip. In fact, that is more or less what the word reputation means.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> What bells and whistles? You searched for "most overrated composers," you received results. Google isn't claiming anything as fact.


I hold them responsible for everything. Flight 370, too, if they don't find it soon.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

quack said:


> There used to be a theory that if you assembled an infinite number of monkeys and gave them an infinite amount of time, then they would write the works of Shakespeare. With the invention of the internet we now know this is not true.


Actually, the internet is far too young for the ultimate arrival of that probability to have yet happened. Besides, once arrived at, would it mean anything at all to those monkeys?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Who cares what they say? We all know the truth.


Yeah, they got it wrong.

J.S. Bach is the most over-rated composer of all time, like, ever.

Everyone knows that


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

quack said:


> There used to be a theory that if you assembled an infinite number of monkeys and gave them an infinite amount of time, then they would write the works of Shakespeare. With the invention of the internet we now know this is not true.


Actually, if you had an infinite number of monkeys, you'd get the works of Shakespeare immediately. Finding them might be a problem, though...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Yeah, they got it wrong.
> 
> J.S. Bach is the most over-rated composer of all time, like, ever.
> 
> Everyone knows that


As long as they leave Vincent Persichetti and Pierre Boulez alone, I will still respect Google in the morning.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Actually, if you had *an infinite number of moneys,* you'd get the works of Shakespeare immediately. Finding them might be a problem, though...


What am I, Warren Buffett?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Actually, if you had an infinite number of monkeys, you'd get the works of Shakespeare immediately. Finding them might be a problem, though...


I wonder how long it would take an infinite number of monkeys to produce an infinite number of copies of Hamlet...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

quack said:


> There used to be a theory that if you assembled an infinite number of monkeys and gave them an infinite amount of time, then they would write the works of Shakespeare. With the invention of the internet we now know this is not true.


That's the funniest thing I've read all day. haha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

regressivetransphobe said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=most+overrated+composer
> 
> Yeah, it's presenting some stupid response on another site as its answer, but it's still presenting it as fact.
> 
> This is why I always thought Google should just stick to searching the web, no bells or whistles.


Not true. However, some interesting returns on the list...

http://www.magle.dk/music-forums/7875-most-overrated-underrated-composers.html


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

hpowders said:


> who cares what they say? We all know the truth.


yes they are haters of mozart!!!mozart music sounds better than rap music any day.


----------



## KYGray (Mar 14, 2014)

I think Google is overrated... each opinion carries about the same weight.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

They are of course right and have the computers to prove it. Oh and BTW 4' 33" is the most riveting and intellectually absorbing composition ever created, definitely mans greatest musical achievement. 
Wheres me pills.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Not true. However, some interesting returns on the list...
> 
> http://www.magle.dk/music-forums/7875-most-overrated-underrated-composers.html


I looked at that forum, and I was fascinated by this entry



> Well, if light was really thrown on the real life and career of W.A. Mozart we would marvel that he has reached and been given iconic status as the (alleged) composer of hundreds of musical masterpieces when, in actual fact, his career and status were stage-managed at every stage from childhood in Salzburg right up until his untimely death in late 1791. Mozart was simply not 'a musical genius'. In fact, Mozart hardly went to school, studied music in detail at no time in his entire life, and wrote hardly even one of the great works today attributed to him. He, with Haydn were products of blatant falsehood whose story has hardly been told. A project of late Holy Roman Empire propaganda. Involving elites, unaccountable and evil men. This fakery continued long after Mozart's death as the product of conservatism. And rising to the level of the modern iconic status of Mozart, 'genius composer'. 'All you have heard is true' says the trailer to the film, 'Amadeus'. All you have heard is, in fact, false.
> 
> The true composers of much of 'Mozart's' music included many who often worked for pennies, believing they were serving the 'project'. Names largely unknown to the musical world. A more cynical exercise in deception is hardly to be found in western musical history.


Could someone enlighten me on this?


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

Forget it. I googled *Robert Newman Mozart* and found http://www.topix.com/forum/music/classical/TKV7LQLQFV593LJKP in which people were saying that he is a crackpot.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> Forget it. I googled *Robert Newman Mozart* and found http://www.topix.com/forum/music/classical/TKV7LQLQFV593LJKP in which people were saying that he is a crackpot.


You mean you had to check ??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think it's quite fair to say that "Google claims Mozart is overrated." I'm not sure why this particular thing should be the first result, but let's face it - Google's search algorithms are surely all-but-inscrutable to all those who aren't actually employed in their manufacture, and it's surely just a peculiar happenstance that this is the result.

Unless Robert Newman is a Google employee ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

I think what is happening here is that Google is giving different returns to each of us, depending on our searching habits. Whatever it was appeared as a result of the OP's search didn't appear in mine.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm claiming right here that Mt. Everest isn't tall enough.

Who cares?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I'm claiming right here that Mt. Everest isn't tall enough.
> 
> Who cares?


Rather like Mozart, and most essentially important, Mt. Everest _does not care._


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is Mozart's reaction after considering Google's thoughts about him:


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I'm claiming right here that Mt. Everest isn't tall enough.


Yeah. You want a real mountain? Try Olympus Mons on Mars.

Dozens of people have climbed Everest, no one has even attempted to climb Olympus Mons.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I was discussing this topic with next doors dog, he too was of the opinion that Mozart is overrated, so I am afraid that is the debate over as far as I am concerned
If google and next doors dog are in agreement then it must be fact


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

shangoyal said:


> Here is Mozart's reaction after considering Google's thoughts about him:


...but of course. Exactly


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> I was discussing this topic with next doors dog, he too was of the opinion that Mozart is overrated, so I am afraid that is the debate over as far as I am concerned
> If google and next doors dog are in agreement then it must be fact


Odd, that, since the Dalmation just next door said she had no thoughts on the subject at all, but then, when it comes to intellectual function and aesthetic judgements, that neighbor is a bit spotty.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

My two Great Pyrenees dogs listen to Mozart almost daily. So clearly, they both appreciate him.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dustin said:


> But it is...
> 
> You search for "most overrated composers" and above all the search results you get this
> View attachment 38449


A search merely brings up articles which say blah blah blah. 
It does not mean those articles are fact, even if they claim to be.

Hey, it is the internetZ!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Hey, it is the internetZ!


...and I thought it was called the Interweb!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I was discussing this topic with next doors dog, he too was of the opinion that Mozart is overrated, so I am afraid that is the debate over as far as I am concerned
> If google and next doors dog are in agreement then it must be fact


As demonstrated by the following scientific experiment, one ought never underestimate a canine's ability to evaluate music's comparative aesthetic value:






Actually, I adore Dylan......so Bob, please forgive me! I've sold our love for comedy {{{sigh}}}


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

Well it's true that it is people who make things overrated and glorified. So are they really that overrated, or are is it that there are some who just don't care as much for them as others. Hmmmm after all, given the time, we will eventually run everything into the ground. Given the time of course.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> yes they are haters of mozart!!!*mozart music sounds better than rap music any day*.


"no it don't!" P.Diddy


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

PetrB said:


> A search merely brings up articles which say blah blah blah.
> It does not mean those articles are fact, even if they claim to be.
> 
> Hey, it is the internetZ!


But that's what I'm saying. _Above_ the articles, there is just a plain text sentence that says Mozart is overrated with some other silly comments(I attached picture).


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

That would be like saying Da Vinci or Michelangelo or Galileo was overrated. 

PA-Leeeze!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In protest, I have removed Google as my primary search engine in favor of Yahoo.

That should get Google to retract on the Mozart deal pretty quickly.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I think the point is that of people who listen to classical - more would cite Mozart as the most overrated composer than would cite any other composer.

It does rather get up some people's noses the adulation and attention he gets so you would expect it.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol hpowders!!!_ Literally!_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

stomanek said:


> I think the point is that of people who listen to classical - more would cite Mozart as the most overrated composer than would cite any other composer.
> 
> It does rather get up some people's noses the adulation and attention he gets so you would expect it.


I say, _*Make way for the living!*_

Move over, Wolferl! Make way for all those experts who write articles and put them up on the internet (you know, those ones no one respectable would pay to publish); step down to make room for all those experts who write their blogs. Really, Wolferl, your fifteen minutes have been up for hundreds of years. Selfish is what you are. Selfish.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Just remember. Google is babytalk.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just Googled "babytalk". Sure enough it came up google, but not Google Inc.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

stomanek said:


> I think the point is that of people who listen to classical - more would cite Mozart as the most overrated composer than would cite any other composer.
> 
> It does rather get up some people's noses the adulation and attention he gets so you would expect it.


How do you know most people would say that? If that was true, you'd think people with some intelligence would try to educate themselves, listen, and understand WHY he gets the adulation he does.


----------



## Bimperl (Apr 8, 2014)

Schubert & Tchaikovsky are who "pulled me in" and still, despite my attempts to get more into them and other composers, just can't get away from Mozart. Sure there are many whose music I love and appreciate, but Mozart is like an addictive drug would probably be - just can't get enough.

I was guilty of putting Mozart & Beethoven on the back-burner (so to speak for lack of a better term) for many years because they _are_ so "popular". _A Little Serenade_ and _Symphony #40_ was pretty much what had previously "identified" him. 
Have never seen "Amadeus" and don't intend to because of the "Hollywood" treatment regarding real peoples' lives -- the portrayed can't defend themselves -- but reading Mozart's letters gave so much perspective into his personality that I ended up liking the _person_ too much to put off digging into the music more any longer.

Never thought I'd see the day I'd be going to an Opera but Mozart has succeeded into vaccuming me into that as well!

Hope that makes sense, somewhat.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Google as everyone knows is the font of ALL wisdom. But I was taught many years ago that, (quote "The know-it-all who knows all generally knows ****** all." ..... Leave our Mozart alone Philistines.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Because Katy Perry is a TRUE ARTIST! 67 million fans on Facebook can't be wrong! *being sarcastic*


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

regressivetransphobe said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=most+overrated+composer
> 
> Yeah, it's presenting some stupid response on another site as its answer, but it's still presenting it as fact.
> 
> This is why I always thought Google should just stick to searching the web, no bells or whistles.


I claim that Google itself is overrated.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I claim that Google itself is overrated.


Yeah, I often use Yahoo and Bing for searching the web.


----------

